# 2.5" WD Velociraptor in a Laptop a Stupid Idea?



## Sasqui (Mar 29, 2016)

So... I wanted a swap-out HDD to install Win XP to run on a Dell Precision M6700 laptop.  This is only to run some software that is incompatible with later versions of Windows (trust me, there's no way around it)

So I snagged a 2.5" 10K SATA 160GB tested WD Velocaraptor on eBay for about $10 shipped.  The dimensions do fit the drive bay.

I know it's typically in a 3.5" finned cooling enclosure for desktops.  This one is bare.  Will this thing burn up my laptop like a hoverboard on fire?


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 29, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> So... I wanted a swap-out HDD to install Win XP to run on a Dell Precision M6700 laptop.  This is only to run some software that is incompatible with later versions of Windows (trust me, there's no way around it)
> 
> So I snagged a 2.5" 10K SATA 160GB tested WD Velocaraptor on eBay for about $10 shipped.  The dimensions do fit the drive bay.
> 
> I know it's typically in a 3.5" finned cooling enclosure for desktops.  This one is bare.  Will this thing burn up my laptop like a hoverboard on fire?


No, it should be ok in the laptop.  Unless its a very tiny laptop I would not worry as there should be enough space and air to keep the temps cool.  I have a friend who did a RAID 0 Config on 600gb (I think they were have to check, running off memory) versions with no heatspreader and they ran fine.  They do add some heat to the system but the heat was manageable and he gamed on the system.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 29, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> No, it should be ok in the laptop.  Unless its a very tiny laptop I would not worry as there should be enough space and air to keep the temps cool.  I have a friend who did a RAID 0 Config on 600gb (I think they were have to check, running off memory) versions with no heatspreader and they ran fine.  They do add some heat to the system but the heat was manageable and he gamed on the system.



I was looking at the spec sheets for the newer versions, they pull a max of about 20w...  by comparison a typical 2.5" 5400 drives barely pulls 5w. 

I hope you're right...  I'll be monitoring the drive temps!


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2016)

Won't work because laptops supply 5V to HDD and WD Velociraptor demands 12V.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 29, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> I was looking at the spec sheets for the newer versions, they pull a max of about 20w...  by comparison a typical 2.5" 5400 drives barely pulls 5w.
> 
> I hope you're right...  I'll be monitoring the drive temps!


Well he did have a laptop with dual fans pulling through the system but the temps were ok from what  Isaw.  He kept his pair in what he said was the "appropriate" temp range.  I looked up the spec sheet here so as long as you keep it in the range listed its ok.



RejZoR said:


> Won't work because laptops supply 5V to HDD and WD Velociraptor demands 12V.


Really?  Ill have to ask my friend how he did it then because I know he did that awhile back. Hmm...  Well maybe certain laptops can deliver more.

Now I am confused on this one, you may have an issue @Sasqui ,  Not sure how he did it ill have to ask.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 29, 2016)

I think the early versions that came with 3.5 inch heatsink with a 2.5 inch disk within it required 12v. The later versions that came as a 2.5 inch bare is 5v.... probably.

Not sure on this one. It's been ages.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 29, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Won't work because laptops supply 5V to HDD and WD Velociraptor demands 12V.



That would suck.  I'll get the drive model, praying for 5v.

EDIT: I would assume the sata power connector would have both 5v and 12v, but not in most laptops?

EDIT 2:  According to this:  http://disctech.com/Western-Digital-VelociRaptor-WD1600HLFS-SATA-Hard-Drive  ...it'll work with both 12v and 5v


----------



## natr0n (Mar 29, 2016)

They get too hot not ideal at all.

They come with that icepack/heatsink for a reason.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 29, 2016)

natr0n said:


> They get too hot not ideal at all.
> 
> They come with that icepack/heatsink for a reason.



I don't like you


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Some require 12v, some work with 5v.  Either way though, they get stupid hot and require airflow to stay working.

I think I would have just shelled out the extra $25 and got an SSD.


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 29, 2016)

I have 2x of the bare 2.5" drives, see my specs. One runs on a bench in my garage with minimal to no airflow and it gets HOT.  Unless your laptop provides some type of cooling I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 29, 2016)

Here's the drive label, not sure if it draws on BOTH 12v and 5v, or one vs. the other.  If it's one vs the other, it draws <5w.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 29, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Here's the drive label, not sure if it draws on BOTH 12v and 5v, or one vs. the other.  If it's one vs the other, it draws <5w.



I looked at my 3.5 HDDs (8 of them) in storage and they all say the same thing with different amps. They both list 5vDC and 12vDC. 

My 2.5 HDDs however all list only 5v DC.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2016)

My advice, buy SSD drive. For such small capacity, its cheap, shock resistant and cool. Problem would be if you'd want huge and fast storage in which case super fast HDD would be a cheaper option. But for laptop, really, SSD all the way. It has so many more benefits than in PC.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 29, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> My advice, buy SSD drive. For such small capacity, its cheap, shock resistant and cool. Problem would be if you'd want huge and fast storage in which case super fast HDD would be a cheaper option. But for laptop, really, SSD all the way. It has so many more benefits than in PC.



This is an occasional use drive, so I'd rather spend another $10 on a cheap SATA 2.5" HDD around 100GB or more.  If anyone has one they're not using and would like to give/sell, let me know


----------



## alucasa (Mar 29, 2016)

Basically, the drive you ordered is looking more like a 3.5 inch HDD than a 2.5 inch HDD.
Not a good sign.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 29, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Basically, the drive you ordered is looking more like a 3.5 inch HDD than a 2.5 inch HDD.
> Not a good sign.
> 
> View attachment 73374
> View attachment 73375



Oh well, $10 lesson learned if it doesn't work lol


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 29, 2016)

the 2.5" raptors are almost double the thickness of normal 2.5" drives so that might be an issue too


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 29, 2016)

Come on, someone hit me with some good news, OK?


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 29, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Here's the drive label, not sure if it draws on BOTH 12v and 5v, or one vs. the other.  If it's one vs the other, it draws <5w.


Well then, I would try it and see what happens.  As long as the laptop is not some tiny laptop with no airflow at all (Which the 6700 I am looking at is dual fan and has some airflow) I think it should be fine.  May run warm but as long as its within specifications I would not worry.

Like I said, my friend did it I know for sure but how he did it is unknown to me.  Ill text him and ask.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 29, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Come on, someone hit me with some good news, OK?



Well, good news is that you don't have much to lose and you have around 50/50 chance getting it work.

You already know the bad news, so I won't repeat that.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 29, 2016)

OK, if it work it works.  If not, I'm looking for a spare. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/2-5-sata-laptop-drive-100gb.221305/


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> OK, if it work it works.  If not, I'm looking for a spare.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/2-5-sata-laptop-drive-100gb.221305/




I just shot ya a message on your [WTB] thread bro.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Come on, someone hit me with some good news, OK?


Mount it without the drive caddy and it should fit.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 30, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> OK, if it work it works.  If not, I'm looking for a spare.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/2-5-sata-laptop-drive-100gb.221305/


What my friend texted back was his were the oem bare models newegg had on sale at one point for cheap.  He says in his laptop it's a tight fit as they are bigger but with his internal laptop drive caddy removed they barely fit tightly.  It's a huge 18inch sager though so I dunno.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 30, 2016)

I think finding a WD Scorpio Black for a low price would be a better bet. These drives are incredibly fast at 7200 RPM and they are designed to fit into laptops. You may also want to check Seagate Momentus drives. Also 7200 RPM, one of fastest drives.


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey there, @Sasqui! 

I'd not recommend you to put the WD Velociraptor in a laptop either.  My reasons for this recommendation were already mentioned by the others, but I'd also suggest you consider @RejZoR 's suggestion on the mobile version of the WD Black. 
The VelociRaptor has slightly different dimensions even without the IcePack mounting frame. Besides, those 10 000 RPM will definitely heat things up inside the notebook _(if you happen to mount it successfully), _without the heat sink to keep it extra cool. I'm not sure about your laptop in particular, but there are models that definitely don't enjoy the overheating and would automatically shut down when the temps rise. Moreover, it's not uncommon for HDDs to fail due to hardware overheating. Inadequate cooling and ventilation could cause quite the damage on the whole system, so be very careful if you decide to proceed with this.  
With or without the IcePack frame, the HDD still requires 12 V in comparison to standard mobile hard drives, that easily power up with just 5 V. 

Either way, keep us posted & Best of luck! 
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 30, 2016)

If the drive is 5 volt it should technically work. Here is my very thick 2.5" hdd samsung spinpoint drive at  13.5mm with 4 platters rather than the standard 9.5mm drive with 2 platters. It is close to the wd velociraptor with 5 volt at 0.85A. This drive used to be an external hdd powered by usb. I would say even if the velociraptor in a laptop work, it would not be ideal. My thick samsung runs very very hot when IO intensive things happen like transferring large files. Although I left it bare I can feel the heat touching it. So raptor should be slightly more hotter than this.

Edit : If you not hitting the hdd with heavy task a raptor should be pretty cool. But using it as an os drive is considered quite a heavy use. It'll work fine just don't stress the drive if longevity is a concern as heat is big killer of hdd in laptops.

Below is a normal seagate 2.5" hdd at the standard 9.5mm thick. It is only at 5v at 0.487A as a reference.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 30, 2016)

Update... drive arrived this afternoon.

It's so thick, it won't even fit into my 2.5" hot swap drive cage, let alone the laptop...  bottom line, I can't even test it in my laptop, oh well.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 30, 2016)

its probably for the better... thats some seriously old, loud tech.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 30, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Update... drive arrived this afternoon.
> 
> It's so thick, it won't even fit into my 2.5" hot swap drive cage, let alone the laptop...  bottom line, I can't even test it in my laptop, oh well.


Have you tried a hack saw and an angle grinder, I am sure it will fit if you believe hard enough 

In all seriousness though, I thought it might in that machine based on its size.  Unfortunate it didn't.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 30, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> It's so thick, it won't even fit into my 2.5" hot swap drive cage, let alone the laptop..



It is a dinosaur... what did you expect


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 30, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Have you tried a hack saw and an angle grinder, I am sure it will fit if you believe hard enough
> 
> In all seriousness though, I thought it might in that machine based on its size.  Unfortunate it didn't.



I'm laughing at that and the title of the thread.  Live and learn lol


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 30, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Update... drive arrived this afternoon.
> 
> It's so thick, it won't even fit into my 2.5" hot swap drive cage, let alone the laptop...  bottom line, I can't even test it in my laptop, oh well.



Don't use a drive cage. Just connect it directly that is how I can fit thick 2.5 drives. You some folded paper to stabilise it in place.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 30, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Don't use a drive cage. Just connect it directly that is how I can fit thick 2.5 drives. You some folded paper to stabilise it in place.



You risk fire by doing that. These drives run hot, very hot.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Don't use a drive cage. Just connect it directly that is how I can fit thick 2.5 drives. You some folded paper to stabilise it in place.



Meant tray-less 2.5" hot swap cage... it won't even fit into the open slot.  Can really only use it as an internal drive with a ghetto mount


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 31, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Meant tray-less 2.5" hot swap cage... it won't even fit into the open slot.  Can really only use it as an internal drive with a ghetto mount


 Duct tape can help with that if you want to try it (just for the heck of it)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2016)

fun stuff


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Duct tape can help with that if you want to try it (just for the heck of it)



LOL...  In over 20 years of fiddling and building PC's, I can't recall ever using duct tape.  Sad, I know hahahaa.

But, since all three of my cases have tool-less drive cages, that may be a good option


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2016)

It won't fit because it's a 3.5" drive  not a 2.5" drive.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It won't fit because it's a 3.5" drive  not a 2.5" drive.



Not without the cooler. Its a 2.5" but they are considerably thicker than a normal 2.5" drive.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 1, 2016)

Where there is the will   there is always a way


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Where there is the will   there is always a way


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 2, 2016)

Too bad it doesn't fit, a SSD running Windows XP (in IDE mode for teh lolz) would be a huge waste.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 2, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> LOL...  In over 20 years of fiddling and building PC's, I can't recall ever using duct tape.  Sad, I know hahahaa.
> 
> But, since all three of my cases have tool-less drive cages, that may be a good option



Duct tape is so 1990's. Zip ties are the new age ghetto go to gadget


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Too bad it doesn't fit, a SSD running Windows XP (in IDE mode for teh lolz) would be a huge waste.



Yea, no. Lol

Thanks to @stinger608 ...I will have a proper 2.5" 7.2k 160gb drive arriving Monday.

Anyone here interested in a velociraptor?


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Anyone here interested in a velociraptor?



Send it my way- they make excellent crunching drives!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2016)

Norton said:


> Send it my way- they make excellent crunching drives!



Absolutely, PM me an address!


----------

